# How do I make my goat's milk taste better?



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

hi I am wondering how to make my Alpine's milk taste better? I just got her and she milks out about 2 quarts of milk per milking, but I can't stand the taste of her milk! Yikes! I don't want to toss all this stuff out... what can I feed her to change the taste?

i am also seeking information on proper pasteurizing techniques? I am not comfortable yet drinking raw milk, and while I understand all the health benefits of raw, I am not seeking a lecture on why I shouldn't pasteurize.

Surely there has to be someone out there that pasteurizes and can share their knowledge with a newbie! Thanks Misty


----------



## Kathy'sKID (Nov 3, 2004)

I just started pasteurizing milk this year. I do mine in a double boiler, as I'm only doing about 2 gallons a day (you may want to invest in a pasteurize for larger amounts). Heat to 165' (I use a digital thermometer) and hold for 30 seconds, stir to prevent burning and keep the temperate even. Cool in ice water, and that's it! For colostrums, we heat treat at 135' for 1 hour, I'll warm it to 135' in the double boiler, and then let it sit in a thermos for the hour. Hope this helps!

We're having difficulties with our milk tasting funny this year as well, but I think I've narrowed the cause down to a nice big patch of stinkweed in the pasture.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Have you had other goats and been pleased with the taste of their milk? If not, the first thing I would look at is your milk handling. Improper cleanliness and chilling are by far the most common reasons for nasty milk. You can look at my web page if you want to see how I do it. Others do it differently, of course, but this should at least give you a place to start comparing. http://www.glimmercroft.com/MilkingEquipment.html


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Misty, the biggest key to great tasting goats milk is to chill it as fast as possible after milking. I don't mean after you finish other chores, or waiting till the goat has finished her grain, just get the goat off the stand and start straining. Once strained place glass jar with milk in a bucket of chilled refridgerated water to quickly pull the heat from the milk and enjoy. Also use stainless steel buckets, strainer, and glass mason jars if possible. Using this simple method may surprise you....Tennessee John


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

Got to agree with Topside on this one--cold cold cold. I have a fridge downstairs that gets the milk twice a day, right after I strain it which is right after I milk. That stainless bucket is full for about 2 minutes before I strain into 1/2 gal. glass mason jars. I don't sink my jars in ice water anymore--did that and found that I was using too much water and tried it without and seems fine.

As for "stinkweed" I've found that the more browse the goats get the worse it tastes. Pure alfalfa, and only alfalfa (plus grain at milking time) always gave the best taste. But now that the goats have a big area to explore, the milk does taste, frankly, a little more goaty. But that's fine with us! Thay are happy so we are happy.

Vanessa
College Grove, TN


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

I just started milking this month and my goats milk tastes wonderful. When I get ready to milk I get my doe and bring her to my steps sense I right now only milking one doe. I have her sweetfeed ready to go in a bowl when I bring her to the steps then I go into my house and get the teat dip, clean measuring cup, the fight back, my strainer and some paper towels alone with my jug. I then go back outside were the doe is and dip her teat in the teat dip and wipe her clean then I start milking her into a measuring cup. I have my jug ready to put the milk in because just for one milking she gives me 8 cups of milk so I have to empty my measuring cup fast. I do strain my milk Then I run into the house and put the milk in the refiretor no trouble at all. Then I go back out to put meds on her teats and then turn her back in to be with the others. My goats milk so far has tasted great and mine is raw goats milk. My family loves it. 

Good Luck with your goat.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Well you have been told most key points already but I will tell you my experiences and lessons well learned.
What you feed or what weeds they eat have effect on the taste.
Bucks anywhere near your does effect the taste of the milk
Cleanliness and Cooling fast and keeping in the coldest part of your frig are probably the most important.


----------

